
Fossil Hybrid HR: E-ink makes this hybrid smartwatch look analogue - duyetdev
https://www.cnet.com/news/fossil-hybrid-hr-e-ink-makes-smartwatch-look-analogue/
======
gnicholas
As a longtime Pebble user, these look great to me. If the reviews come in
favorably, I'll pick one up when my Pebble Time Steel dies, or possibly
sooner. Glad to see options like this, which offer weeks of battery on a
charge. Nice looking hardware, too!

